# Just not in my wheelhouse......



## CaptainSolo (May 4, 2018)

Traveled up to Kentucky for a BFL on Cumberland this weekend.  First off, let me start by saying........what they say about this lake is true, it is HUGE!  

It is essentially a deep, clear fishery, with very steep shorelines, which is the exact opposite of what I consider my wheelhouse, though it is a tremendous fishery.  Im not saying I expect a bad day tomorrow by any means, but I certainly am going to have to work hard and keep an open mind. 

Ok, so now I would like to know if there is a lake that YOU feel uncomfortable on that never seems to line up with your strengths. 

I know we have talked about our favorite fisheries a time or two, but what about the duds?  

Fire away!


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (May 18, 2018)

It sounds a lot like Carter's, from your description.  Although I live 30 mins from Carter's, I have never had the chance to fully put my skills to the test on it.  I feel that I would do pretty good if I were there, but those conditions would probably make me feel the most uncomfortable. 

I am good with the clear water.......just the depth......I am used to fishing stuff 30 ft. and shallower.


----------



## across the river (May 25, 2018)

So how did it go??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2018)

across the river said:


> So how did it go??????





Just guessing but, NOT TOO GOOD comes to mind !!!


----------

